# Saying to getting Paid



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I did this today. 


Played in someone's crap (backed up sewer) for 2.5 hours and refused payment. 

Two problems with my equipment: 

Clutch slipping and a hard kink at 32' that kept me from doing my job properly today.


I know I was hitting roots at 58', know exactly where the clog is but my machine wasn't up to par. 

It's a sad day. 

Ordering parts tomorrow, something I put off for too long, the reason this happened tonight. 

I bet money though my honesty and willingness to admit that went far with this guy...

He was impressed even though his basement looks like a black cloud of watery poo that I didn't remove. 

Valued lesson sorely needed for me...just me being tight with money.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

tightwad!! that will teach ya!! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet you have an extra cable buried somewhere in that truck...:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hate when that happens. Should have bought a smaller truck and got a new snake.
Are you saying you refused payment?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Good for you Steve. :thumbsup: Not for blowing it on the drain but for doing the right thing when it turned out to be your problem and not his. Part of this type of work is being ready to work when you're called on. I'm thinking he'll have to get it cleared before you get your parts but he might call you back another time. There's hardly a better way to leave a bad taste in a customers mouth (and ensure they'll never call back) than to charge them for "doing nothing". It doesn't matter if you worked for 2 hours, if the lines still clogged and you don't have a good excuse you "did nothing" in their eyes.





Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Clutch slipping what machine where you using?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I did this today.
> 
> 
> Played in someone's crap (backed up sewer) for 2.5 hours and refused payment.
> ...


 I had the same thing happen with a Ridgid K6200. The clutch piece on that machine is on the drum so I just used the spare drum and ordered a new clutch thingamagig the next day.

If that didn't work, I would have used one of the regular machines. I don't think I used the K6200, but a few times after that. It's in the back room sitting and waiting, for what, I don't really know. Then again, I bought that machine on a whim and because I refused to buy a Spartan 300 after the guys at the Pumper show were a little pompous.

Gorlitz is my main ever day user. Although I do own a nifty K-60 that doesn't see much action unless it's on the roof or under a low deck.

You don't have a backup machine?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I bet you have an extra cable buried somewhere in that truck...:laughing:


 
I wish! I had a cable break a short time ago that a couple hundred dollars will solve the issue.



Indie said:


> Hate when that happens. Should have bought a smaller truck and got a new snake.
> Are you saying you refused payment?


 
No. I initiated the statement that "I won't be charging for my time here today" after I could tell I was grabbing into roots and the machine wasn't performing.





SewerRatz said:


> Clutch slipping what machine where you using?


My spartan..motor has a built in clutch that will engage when it reaches a point the torque is at a certain point. 



ChrisConnor said:


> *refused to buy a Spartan 300 after the guys at the Pumper show were a little pompous.*


 
I noticed that too, last two times I was at that show and it pissed me off, knowing I own their equipment. The attitude at ridgid's booth is totally opposite even though the majority of those guys didn't know who I was, but treated you with respect. 

They (spartan) acted insulted when I questioned the quality of those bright cables that look straight from china in quality.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i hate to sound like a broken record, but i will. why would you guys buy anything from someone who disrespects you? breid..............:rockon:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I recently did a job where my spartan 502 cable broke inside the drum. I fixed it on the job and deducted the time it took me to do the repair. I was able to get the line open though.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Here's a fantastic update to this job*

I waited a day to follow up with this customer, called twice yesterday and didn't receive a response. I couldn't see how this fellow would be upset, knowing I didn't charge.


But he called around an hour ago, and told me about the drain cleaning company I referred.


The company I referred took almost 3 hours. They ran a 1065 and that drain filled a large kitchen wastebasket full of roots.

They couldn't even get the wastewater to even move until 1.75 hours into the task. 

The sewer line runs down the back yard, not the front like the sanitation district first stated. (nice)

Even with my equipment with everything resolved, all operating correctly, this job STILL was over my reach, completely. 4 maples trees in the back yard and this line runs over 200'. The guy I sent said they need to come back when it backs up again, and it will, and either create access points to get closer to the clogs or look for previous access points so they can rod the drain from there.

Jobs like these are rare, very rare for my area. This was in an older subdivision and we even located a manhole in the street at an intersection. 

The guy I sent had to add cables and whatever he was in at 100' plus, said that he was 'hard turning' at that distance. I'd blame resistance of that much cable from the machine. I truly believe the guy could of stayed there all day retrieving roots off the end of his cable.

If it was a sectional? Add another 1.50 hours because the cable would of been heavily loaded with roots, and serious down time constantly pulling that cable back and forth, cutting all those roots from inside the open wind that coils hard into the cable. Been there done that won't go back. 

But nonetheless, it felt good to hear the above, knowing that I limited my time there by giving up when reality sunk in the machine wasn't going to task the job. <<< This is why I diagnose, ask very pertinent questions to a customer before heading out to deal with a drain call. If I know the history of the drain or something is told to me that might be a bad one, I instantly set the wheels in motion to another guy who I know does drain cleaning 100% of the time, unlike me. I've ran 5 drain calls since sunday and I love the cash flow but I don't like being around the nasty that much. I've filled my black sewage stare in the face quota for the week. :blink:

Just let me rebuild 2 handle deltas the rest of the week, call it good.


My success rate on drains is 96%, and I always tell the customer that if I cannot get it open, you're most likely going to have to dig it. This reality is staring this customer in the face because his line is root bound completely. That many root intrusions isn't to the benefit of a drum or sectional machine to task, 

it's the borrowed time this fellow has between clogs, that's it. Rational thinking forwards that move to get that piping replaced and make it a permanent memory that a piping system has failed, and no more practice for the drain cleaning machine.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Did the other guys charge less than you?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Did the other guys charge less than you?


Don't know. I never asked but it would be safe to assume 3 bills.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> i hate to sound like a broken record, but i will. why would you guys buy anything from someone who disrespects you? breid..............:rockon:


Who is disrespecting us?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Dunbar you run the spartan 300 to save your back right? But what cable the magnum 66 or something else?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Cuda said:


> Dunbar you run the spartan 300 to save your back right? But what cable the magnum 66 or something else?


 


That's what I run, but that cable per 25' section isn't cheap. I managed all the way to this call, and I wiped out not one but 2 sections last year because the connectors broke. I should just cut and reconnect but don't know about the innercore.

Been running the 300 for years with the 100 interchangeable drum. 

I pulled a ton of roots back but when I heard the 1065 fought with 3/4" cable? I'll excuse myself quickly from the job. I like easy soft matter clogs. That's the majority of the jobs I do. 

I will say though, I was long overdue to finally get tagged on the equipment issue.


----------



## BlocksAway (Mar 3, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> That's what I run, but that cable per 25' section isn't cheap. I managed all the way to this call, and I wiped out not one but 2 sections last year because the connectors broke. I should just cut and reconnect but don't know about the innercore.
> 
> Been running the 300 for years with the 100 interchangeable drum.
> 
> ...


I use the same, a Sparton 300 and also have a 100 drum. I don't use them much, but when I have they have impressed me, I just prefer the Jetter.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

BlocksAway said:


> I use the same, a Sparton 300 and also have a 100 drum. *I don't use them much*, but when I have they have impressed me, I just prefer the Jetter..


 
Since I wrote this thread, I bet I haven't done 2 drain calls since. I'm not complaining as I've been busy.

It's nice to come back to drains after being away from them for awhile


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Cuda said:


> Dunbar you run the spartan 300 to save your back right? But what cable the magnum 66 or something else?


 
Yes. Use the .66 innercore cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Dunbar you run the spartan 300 to save your back right?




According to spartantool.com it looks like the 1065 weighs in at 142lbs and the 300 at 138lbs ?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I dont know about those weights but I will bet that is without cable and 100ft of innercore 3/4" is what makes the 1065 heavy.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Cuda said:


> I dont know about those weights but I will bet that is without cable and 100ft of innercore 3/4" is what makes the 1065 heavy.


 
Exactly.


I pulled a 1065 around with 127', which is totally dumb on my part as I hated rodding a drain and not be long enough. Crap that sounds just like the problems I got in the bedroom but I got nothing I can add on.


----------

